# Bluecats



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

can any1 tell me how far up blues are on the ohio i fished the southeastern side of the ohio last weekend...only caught flatheads and channels...didnt know if they are even that far up river

fished around ravenswood WV


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

most of your blues are from cinn down,though some do come up through the locks.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

each pool up the river seems to get less and less, but there are still a few around ravenswood area, just have to switch your tactics a bit and put some time in to catch them, I am sure Doc and Firecat can pipe in more info as they fish up that way a bit and Doc's wife Lynn, holds the WV state record Blue from not to far from that area. 

The reason there are more flatties up there vs down around Cinci is because all the hundreds of commercial guys that have nets about every 1/4 mile along all of the KY side of the Markland pool. All those nice sized fish are taken from the river and are now swimming ( if there that lucky) in a 1 acre pond waiting for some tool to spray his nightcrawlers down with WD-40 and cast into the barrel. ( sorry for the rant) 

Salmonid


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

could be a rant but.....its the damn truth!!!!!!!


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

West Virginia is stocking blues into the river. The hatchery is at the RC Byrd Locks near Gallipolis, OH /Point Pleasant, WV.

With increasing water quality and these stockings, the state record for WV was broken three times last year. Lynn will be lucky to keep her record through the summer.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

how could lynn hold the record if if was broke three times??????i think she still holds it.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> how could lynn hold the record if if wasbroke three times??????


Maybe she was the last to break the record??


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Chuck P. said:


> Maybe she was the last to break the record??


Exactly. The record last year was broken in May, August and Lynn broke it in September.

It's only a matter of months before it's broken again IMHO.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> each pool up the river seems to get less and less, but there are still a few around ravenswood area, just have to switch your tactics a bit and put some time in to catch them, I am sure Doc and Firecat can pipe in more info as they fish up that way a bit and Doc's wife Lynn, holds the WV state record Blue from not to far from that area.
> 
> The reason there are more flatties up there vs down around Cinci is because all the hundreds of commercial guys that have nets about every 1/4 mile along all of the KY side of the Markland pool. All those nice sized fish are taken from the river and are now swimming ( if there that lucky) in a 1 acre pond waiting for some tool to spray his nightcrawlers down with WD-40 and cast into the barrel. ( sorry for the rant)
> 
> Salmonid


Wow,that don't seem right! I've always wondered where them goofballs got those big cats for those joke paylakes. Thanks for the rant,you taught me something. Now I hate paylakes more than ever.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with Salmonid and others, what a waste!! Pay lakes should be for kids and people with mobility issues.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks for the insight im headed to cincy area this weekend, first time, hopefully i can find some nice places to bank fish

also

Any baitshops in that area?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

They are stocking 30,000 a year from the Belleville pool down.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea. it is true about the guy's that catch them and put them in the paylakes That is the bulk of where they are going.. Ohio doesn't license any commercial fishing for the Ohio river just lake Erie. Kentucky is the state that gives them out. Read your rule books on the # of cats one can keep. Also it is illegal to buy fish from people that don't have a transport papers/license. 
* "Pay lakes can not profit on state fish" *
Also it is only going to get worse. A lot of the states like Alabama and Mississippi and others have outlawed the transportation of the fish. Pay lakes are doing what ever they can to get fish. Some legal, lots illegally.


How do I know? I use to own one. I know all the in's and out's!

I never fish them until I tool one over. Good for the friends that never get together (kids/work) pull the car down, they are clean and there are fish. Some guys are freaks about them. one thing I can say is "They are there own breed"


----------

